# Super Stack 2011 US Texas Open Sports Stacking Worldchampionship StackFest



## MichaelP. (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I jut received an e-mail from some speedstacking organization announcing that the "Super Stack 2011 US Texas Open Sports Stacking Worldchampionship StackFest" (lulz) will be held in Dallas. I think I might attend this and see how stackers compare to cubers and shoot some video. Has anybody been to one of these? How similar are they to cubing?


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, I went to the 2006 World Sport Stacking Championship in Denver, Colorado. It was absolutely amazing. The culture is very similar to cubing, though you will be "that cuber guy" to most people  It is absolutely worth attending, and the people and the events make it a very great experience! Definitely go if you have the opportunity!


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 11, 2011)

I've always been very curious about this (even though I don't stack). Are the majority of competitors 10-14 year olds?


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 11, 2011)

No, I'd say the majority are 8-12 year olds. They have age divisions from basically Kindergarden (4-5yrs old) all the way through Collegiate, "Masters" Divisions, and "Seniors" division. There will certainly be people your age at the competition, especially one as large as this one appears to be. Also, stacking is more like cubing. You can be a very young stacker, but have an older "stacking age" based on your skill level and experience. I got some great stacking tips from people who were only around 10 years old, just like you can get tips from younger cubers as well.

Trust me, stacking competitions are crazy fun! I strongly recommend going to one, you won't regret it!


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Chris, I'll definetly go.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 11, 2011)

UPDATE: April 16-17, 8am - 5:30pm Sat. and 8am - 4pm Sun. in Garland, TX at the Special Events Center.
0-4: FREE
5-17 and Seniors (60+): $5 Daily
18-59: $8 Daily
[+ Parking Fee at the Special Events Center]

EDIT: My email refreshed. I have the email too, so I'll see what it says.
EDIT 2: Garland, even closer. 

More info??

If I can, I'll probably go.

It'll be nearby, I might as well go check it out.


----------



## Squadala (Apr 9, 2011)

I think I'll try to go as well. Sounds interesting enough.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm actually doing some volunteer work that Saturday, so I'm not attending. Doubt Sunday's an option.


----------



## shelley (Apr 10, 2011)

Error: thread title contains too many instances of the word "stack"


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 11, 2011)

shelley said:


> Error: thread title contains too many instances of the word "stack"


Afraid of a stack overflow?


----------



## Owen (Apr 11, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Afraid of a stack overflow?


 
Wow. That was awesome.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 11, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Afraid of a stack overflow?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 13, 2011)

There's going to be a story on the DFW (Dallas/Fort Worth) news about this any minutes now, as it was mentioned in the previews/upcoming stories.

I want more of that exposure for WCA competitions :S.

EDIT: Will air in the morning...


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 16, 2011)

Just spoke to Micheal briefly. This event is "ridiculous " in a good way :tu.
I want to go...
Is there *anyone* around Dallas on here attending?


----------



## Blake4512 (Apr 22, 2011)

Bump...?

So, how was it?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 22, 2011)

I just laugh everytime I see stackfest


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 22, 2011)

It was so stacktastic I stacked in my pants. STACK STACK STACK STACK STACK STACK


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 22, 2011)

Spoiler



Video










































Sorry about the quality. I didn't stay for long as there wasn't much for me to do. They had people from all over and someone from the top 24 of American Idol sang. It was insane.


----------

